# how much sunlight does a plant need



## skullcandy (May 11, 2013)

I have my plants where they get about 5 hours direct sunlight the rest of the day there in shade from tree or house what I am not sure about is this enough for them the survive and give birth to buds or do I need to move them to another spot .

I also wonder about rain does it hurt the plants


----------



## grass hopper (May 11, 2013)

i've heard 4 hr. min...your plant will have 50%the growth as having 8hr. or more DIRECT sunlight.my thoughts is you will wind up w/ a 4 - 6 footer.if you pinch alot it will be very wide and healthy..i've noticed that my shady plants seem to bud a week or two earlier..jmho


----------



## skullcandy (May 11, 2013)

so pretty much the less light the small plant and bud . thats a good reason to move them


----------



## grass hopper (May 11, 2013)

if you want 8-10 footers ,all day sun will do it.you will sometime need to stake,stake,stake to support big healthy plants.don't forget to pinch tops every 3 weeks or so for super wide plants.feed every other watering.,

easy peesy...  :icon_smile: :icon_smile:


----------



## FourTwenty (May 25, 2013)

less light means smaller weaker plants mj plants love the sun


----------



## pcduck (May 25, 2013)

I have found that if you are not getting enough direct light you get a lot of huge leaves and airy buds.


----------



## DrFever (May 26, 2013)

Hey skull candy your answer  is 8 hrs of actual SUN light  is all a mj plant needs


----------



## Rosebud (May 26, 2013)

I know for roses to bloom huge, you need 6 hours a day. My new outside is getting 4 and then 2 later. It seems ok.


----------



## skullcandy (May 27, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I know for roses to bloom huge, you need 6 hours a day. My new outside is getting 4 and then 2 later. It seems ok.



i get about the same


----------

